# Expoba Leva Twin Boiler - high pressure hose upgrade help



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi

The (4mm) plastic high pressure hose between the (upgraded) OPV and boiler on my machine keeps failing. I have replaced it probably 3 or 4 times now.

I would like to upgrade it (and probably the other one between the two boilers whilst I'm at it) to a high quality stainless steel braded hose.

Does anyone know where I can get one and what size hose and fittings I would need to look for?

Thanks (and hello)

Dan


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

No idea, I expect you have tried the Brewtus Googlegroup to at least get a spec that you can search for in UK?


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I haven't but I will, thanks. I expect it to be pretty generic stuff though and the fittings are the type with compression fittings that take a 12mm spanner.


----------

